# Create something like PBI with current ports/pkg system?



## Nyakov (Mar 17, 2019)

After encountered a bunch of not working pkg-s and other constant problems with them I became curios about how unrightfully forgotten BPI works?

Can someone summarize the mechanics?

What can be made to create something like BPI with current ports\pkg system?


----------



## ralphbsz (Mar 18, 2019)

Could you please explain what BPI is?  A quick web search (including for "BPI package") didn't find anything.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Mar 18, 2019)

That's PBI, some PC-BSD package. IDK if the "Project Trident" is using something similar.

Btw, PBI is not a FreeBSD technology and so it fall in:









						GhostBSD, pfSense, TrueNAS, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives
					

Questions about 'derivative FreeBSDs', like  GhostBSD DesktopBSD TrueNAS XigmaNAS OPNsense pfSense PacBSD BSD Router Project NomadBSD helloSystem  should be asked on the forums and/or mailing lists for these specific products. See below for links.  If you still think your questions should be...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Mar 18, 2019)

Nyakov said:


> After encountered a bunch of not working pkg-s and other constant problems with them I became curios about how unrightfully forgotten BPI works?
> 
> Can someone summarize the mechanics?



I got my start with BSD in 2005 as a beta tester for PC-BSD when it was at v0.73 and they used the .pbi system back then. 

It reminded me of a Windows .exe and the reason I taught myself to use ports, black sheep of that feckless flock before infamously fleeing to freedom and FreeBSD. I have never regretted doing so and used ports exclusively since.

Ports and pkg can be problematic at times but it's well worth the effort to learn about them and you'd be doing yourself a disservice by relying on your clicking finger to install 3rd party programs IMO.


----------



## Nyakov (Mar 18, 2019)

ralphbsz said:


> Could you please explain what BPI is? A quick web search (including for "BPI package") didn't find anything.


As I understand it was a port installed into chrooted environment witch some of its dependencies.
The was EasyPBI GUI program on top of PBI cli utilits.
This packages was used in PC-BSD and FreeNAS.



rigoletto@ said:


> IDK if the "Project Trident" is using something similar.


As I known it is not.



rigoletto@ said:


> Btw, PBI is not a FreeBSD technology and so it fall in:


It is closely tied with FreeBSD ports. So it is.
And topic is *about mechanics of today FreeBSD package system* in the key of PBI *like* technology.



Trihexagonal said:


> Ports and pkg can be problematic at times but it's well worth the effort to learn about them and you'd be doing yourself a disservice by relying on your clicking finger to install 3rd party programs IMO.


Ports is not a software management system.
They a dependency and build management system. As any other package manager in unix world.
Clicking fingers have nothing to do witch topic. Though, installing and removing software must be as simple as one mouse click.
Windows way with random exe files from random sources is harmful, but this is not what about I talking.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Mar 18, 2019)

Nyakov said:


> Clicking fingers have nothing to do witch topic.



You click a .pbi just like an .exe.



Nyakov said:


> Though, installing and removing software must be as simple as one mouse click.



Just like Windows.

FreeBSD isn't for everybody. Some people are happier having things done for them.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 18, 2019)

Nyakov Don't make me close this thread too.

Why is FreeBSD not (more) like ....


----------



## Nyakov (Mar 18, 2019)

SirDice said:


> @Nyakov Don't make me close this thread too.


I am not really happy with offtopic as well if this is a problem. But it seems people a really interested in this kind of subjects.
I will try to ignore offtopic messages from now.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Mar 18, 2019)

This doc should have what you are looking for:


----------

